# Diamondback or a real bike?



## hard09712 (Oct 19, 2013)

So I listen to this forum not to buy a bike from the big box (see posting). So I purchased a Diamondback :nono: at Sports only to see them now on Costco! Man this is bad, when I called Costco they said I could return, and the service rep said you can get them anywhere. So Walmart is next? Any thoughts? So stay away from Sports Authority and Performance? Please help me in selecting a non big box bike! Thoughts - need help!


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Why not go to a real bike shop? We don't know what kind of bike you want...


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

^^^ exectly. Why not a real bike shop? Is there something wrong with real bike shops or big name bikes?


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

There are decent diamond backs. There are also very low end entry level diamond backs. If you're looking for serious advice, post the model, component specs and you'll get a relatively objective assessment of the limitations of the bike. 

You can't get a good bike for good value by focussing on broad generalizations like brand/store/etc. You gotta do the hard work: research the parts, how they rank, what they cost, frame construction, geometry, etc.


----------



## johnbike81 (May 23, 2013)

I don't think there's anything wrong with a Diamondback if you ride it and like it. I bought my wife one, it's got some lower end parts and is heavy, but more than capable for the trails she rides. If the bike you purchased was in your price range, accommodates your riding level, and you enjoy it... Why return it?


----------



## Blackhawks01 (Oct 8, 2013)

hard09712 Here's your explanation... I've been a master bike tech for 20 years. I am currently a regional trainer for Sports Authority. But I have been to "bike school", and I've also been a lead tech at LBS's during my time in the industry. I just chose to go with a company that allowed me to do more teaching than repairing, and they also offered a better comp package and insurance. I learn something new all of the time like a good tech should. But I promise you, I'm just as skilled as 90% of techs out there, and at least 50% of the bikes that come into my shops were purchased from an LBS. Why? Because it's cheaper. Ok enough about me and my background. Just want to make sure you know I'm not some 16 year old reading Mountain Bike Action and spewing a bunch of jibberish I read in magazines... 

Diamondback is owned by Raleigh which has been around since 1887 and is one of the oldest bicycle companies in the world. DB has been around for about 36 years(just as long as Specialized & Trek). But they are not a "boutique" brand. Meaning you can find them at both LBS and some reputable big box retailers. They manufacture bikes from around $199-$11,000. Specialized and Trek do the same. However, they want to be associated strictly with an LBS environment. Don't discount the bike because it wasn't purchased at a "shop", or because you saw Costco selling them. When you compare apples to apples, you will find a DB bike at $600 has the same component package as another big name bike priced around $600. Same goes for a bike that cost $5000... They offer the same type of warranties as the big names, and they're all purchasing aluminum and carbon frames from big manufacturers in China. So what's wrong with them? Because you saw a DB bike at Costco?

I bought a Overdrive Carbon Pro 29er yesterday. I can't tell you how impressed I was while building that bike, and riding it around.  Don't worry, you won't see it at Costco or Sports Authority either...


----------



## shooked (Jul 3, 2013)

Ride the bike. I had the same opinion on bikes from box stores, LBS always seems off the hook price wise. I did mull over the diamondbacks for quite a while, but often thought about after sale service, from the same guys who couldn't properly size my daughter for a softball helmet. I ended up buying used off craigslist. You got the bike, ride it, get a sticker and cover up the name, its not always psychological, but at that price range they are likely all the same. Typically the components is what makes it more expensive. If you,re just riding trails or pavement, ride it. Good luck.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

http://twentynineinches.com/2011/10/25/diamondback-sortie-black-29-final-review/

This review for the sortie black has nothing but good things to say about the sortie line save for the weight (due to the frame). DB makes a good bike they just weigh a bit more than their competitors. I have considered some of their higher end offerings myself, the only thing which stops me is how the perceived value of DB will negatively affect the resale value.


----------



## Blackhawks01 (Oct 8, 2013)

It's like buying beer guys... Sam Adams is considered a "craft/specialty" beer vs. stuff like Bud Light or Coors Light. Does that mean you won't buy Sam Adams because it's sold at liquor stores as well as Wal Mart, 7-11, and nearly every gas station? HAHA

bigkat does bring up a good point.. The one drawback is the perceived value/name could be skewed if you decided to sell the bike because it is seen at big box stores.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

If you start riding more fun/difficult trails with bumps, rocks, roots and some downhill speed the fork becomes important for comfort and control. Many lower cost bikes(and even some $1k bikes from Spec) come with Suntour XCM or other 'X' series forks. Suntour designed these for a limited purpose.-----
RTR: Recreational trail
Work out with your buddies: No rough terrain, no steep climbs or downhills! 
Just floating along the city river or through the forest behind your house.

This means bike path only. Take them on trails and they pogo and noodle.

XCR forks for 2014 come with air models and 32mm instead of 28mm stanchions.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Diamondback bike can be purchased at REI too. They probably make a lot of money selling BSOs (bicycle-shaped objects) at bigger stores but they still sell some legit bikes.

As for Sports Authority, the comment above makes me feel better that they are hiring industry-savvy people. I have perused SA bikes before and was embarrassed to see bikes with brake pads that don't touch the rim and front derailleurs that are a full inch too high. it seems that the bicycle assemblers are just slapping them together as quickly as possible with no regard for QC. I hope that changes in the future, not only for that company, but for cycling in general. I wonder how many people give up on cycling every year because the "nice" bike they bought at a sporting goods store never shifts right because some dingbat who assembled it does not know how a front derailleur works.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

hard09712 said:


> So I listen to this forum not to buy a bike from the big box


Problem number one right there. Don't blindly follow anything you read on an internet forum. Read the responses, apply some critical thinking, and make a determination about which ones actually make sense and apply to you.

I rode many years and many miles on a rigid Murray from Wal-Mart. Other than damaging the wheels a few times in crashes, it worked great and needed nothing. That was before the internet, so fortunately I didn't know that I was riding a worthless piece of crap.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I bought a DB at Dick's Sporting Goods. It was a very decent bike for the money. The bike tech was as good as any I've ever met. When I broke things through hard use, they fixed it under the warranty.


----------



## Blackhawks01 (Oct 8, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> Diamondback bike can be purchased at REI too. They probably make a lot of money selling BSOs (bicycle-shaped objects) at bigger stores but they still sell some legit bikes.
> 
> As for Sports Authority, the comment above makes me feel better that they are hiring industry-savvy people. I have perused SA bikes before and was embarrassed to see bikes with brake pads that don't touch the rim and front derailleurs that are a full inch too high. it seems that the bicycle assemblers are just slapping them together as quickly as possible with no regard for QC. I hope that changes in the future, not only for that company, but for cycling in general. I wonder how many people give up on cycling every year because the "nice" bike they bought at a sporting goods store never shifts right because some dingbat who assembled it does not know how a front derailleur works.


Whoa--Whoa--Whoa!! Slow down mack... Don't go crazy and think bikes are going to be built correctly. LOL That is the NUMBER 1 problem with bikes in general(especially big box retailers). It's something I fight every day! Even when I was at the LBS. Bike assembly is one of those double edged swords at best. Assemblers are paid by the piece... So even those with bike building skills will cut corners to get as many bikes on the floor as possible. The thought is that "someone" is going to do a pre-sale check of the bike and make sure everything is 100% safe and ready to ride when it leaves the shop/store. So making sure the bike is 100% ready is not a primary concern. Have you ever walked into an LBS and they didn't want to check the bike even before a test ride? No. When bikes come out of the box they are usually about 80% ready to go and you only install the bars, front wheel, pedals, and air up the tires. Sometimes bikes are 99% tuned and ready out of the box(after proper assembly), sometimes they are a mess(and 50% of those assemblers won't/don't) take the time to fix them before they hit the floor because that slows them down and they can't build 4 bikes an hour.

But what you're saying is 100% accurate! When I walk into a store/shop and see something completely backwards or badly messed up? I'm thinking who the heck built that!?!? It's a constant struggle. Most places use an 3rd party service because the labor costs to use an hourly employee to do nothing but build bikes all day would be horrific.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Are we talking about actual mountain biking here, or some kind of weird frigging bike pageantry? Who gives a damn where you bought the bike or what stickers are on it if it works for you? Just go ride the thing.


----------



## hard09712 (Oct 19, 2013)

When I called Diamondback they told me to get the bike built and checked over. Not cool with this, also I prefer not to spend a few hundred dollars to see my Diamondback at Costco or Walmart. I'm going to a Specialized or Fuji Shop today... Wish me luck!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## Blackhawks01 (Oct 8, 2013)

hard09712 said:


> When I called Diamondback they told me to get the bike built and checked over. Not cool with this, also I prefer not to spend a few hundred dollars to see my Diamondback at Costco or Walmart. I'm going to a Specialized or Fuji Shop today... Wish me luck!


Exactly what bike were you looking at? I am not aware of Diamondbacks at Wal Mart... And the bikes for sale at Costco are like $269.00 the very entry level hybrids and comfort bikes. They weren't even mountain bikes. If you're going to an LBS to look at Fuji and Spec wanting to spend less than $299, you are going to need more than luck. You are going to need a handgun. LMAO!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

hard09712 said:


> So I listen to this forum not to buy a bike from the big box (see posting). So I purchased a Diamondback :nono: at Sports only to see them now on Costco! Man this is bad, when I called Costco they said I could return, and the service rep said you can get them anywhere. So Walmart is next? Any thoughts? So stay away from Sports Authority and Performance? Please help me in selecting a non big box bike! Thoughts - need help!


Why would Costco let you return a bike you bought at Sports Authority?



hard09712 said:


> When I called Diamondback they told me to get the bike built and checked over. Not cool with this, also I prefer not to spend a few hundred dollars to see my Diamondback at Costco or Walmart. I'm going to a Specialized or Fuji Shop today... Wish me luck!


A reputable bicycle retailer will not sell you an unassembled bike in a box. Even then, a decent bike is still a decent bike no matter where it is sold, as long as it is assembled correctly.


----------



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

I've seen Cannondales at our local Costco. Not super high end bikes, but pretty decent ones. The thing about Costco is that their business model is extremely different from other retail stores - they buy huge lots of whatever a particular vender sells them for cheap. That's why their inventory is always changing (except Kirkland stuff). And they do get some pretty quality stuff - even bikes. The problem is, of course, that they are not a bike shop so if you buy a bike from there you're on your own to get it set up and adjusted properly, as well as follow on maintenance.


----------



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

Blackhawks01 said:


> Diamondback is owned by Raleigh which has been around since 1887 and is one of the oldest bicycle companies in the world. DB has been around for about 36 years(just as long as Specialized & Trek). But they are not a "boutique" brand. Meaning you can find them at both LBS and some reputable big box retailers. They manufacture bikes from around $199-$11,000. Specialized and Trek do the same. However, they want to be associated strictly with an LBS environment. Don't discount the bike because it wasn't purchased at a "shop", or because you saw Costco selling them. When you compare apples to apples, you will find a DB bike at $600 has the same component package as another big name bike priced around $600. Same goes for a bike that cost $5000... They offer the same type of warranties as the big names, and they're all purchasing aluminum and carbon frames from big manufacturers in China. So what's wrong with them? Because you saw a DB bike at Costco?


Sorry, your mistaken about Raleigh. Raleigh is one of the oldest bicycle _brands_ in the world (I believe Bianchi is the oldest), but Raleigh the bicycle company was bought out in the 80's and has been bought and sold several times since. Sort of like what happened to Schwinn. :nonod: The only thing that's been around since 1887 is the name and the headbadge. And Raleigh doesn't own Diamondback. In the 90's Derby Corp. bought both and merged them together. Now they are both owned by Accell, one of the largest sporting goods companies in the world.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Trek X-Caliber 4 would be a good beginners bike.


----------



## nmum (Oct 10, 2013)

I kind of mentioned this in another thread, so sorry for repeating.

But I was originally really interested in getting a Diamondback because I thought it'd be a cheap option to buy a decent new bike. I was willing to accept that it wasn't one of the best known brands but it would be enough for me.

When I was looking into it, I read somewhere that Diamondback cheapened it's name a while back by selling to big box stores too. (I might have this confused with another brand).

But since I didn't know how committed I would be in this, potential resale value mattered and it might be harder selling a Diamondback bike.

One of the reasons is that the prices for Diamondback fluctuates a lot. At least for the base models. For example, Amazon sells Diamondback bikes and it looks like they discounted it a lot last November, so I'm not sure if they'll follow the same cycle this year. Although people do complain about how the packages were shipped. So there were two concerns, one is I didn't want to buy a bike and find out it was a lot cheaper a month or two later. The other is if they're willing to discount it that much, I wonder how much is it really worth it in the first place.

Fujis and GTs make both high and low end bikes. We were at a lbs shop just to check out what they had, and they had a 2013 Fuji Absolute 2.3 (or 3.2) for $299. When we got home to check the prices, Performance had a 2014 for $269. True it's a hybrid and very basic, but it's possible to buy a new bike for under $299. You just might not get much with it.


----------



## Blackhawks01 (Oct 8, 2013)

bolandjd said:


> Sorry, your mistaken about Raleigh. Raleigh is one of the oldest bicycle _brands_ in the world (I believe Bianchi is the oldest), but Raleigh the bicycle company was bought out in the 80's and has been bought and sold several times since. Sort of like what happened to Schwinn. :nonod: The only thing that's been around since 1887 is the name and the headbadge. And Raleigh doesn't own Diamondback. In the 90's Derby Corp. bought both and merged them together. Now they are both owned by Accell, one of the largest sporting goods companies in the world.


It doesn't matter if Raleigh was bought by someone else. Bianchi was sold in the 90's too, so that is also just a head badge. The fact of the matter is the name has been around since 1887. Bianchi since 1885. Yes, Accell is the larger parent company and aquired Raleigh/Diamondback in 2012. They also own SBS, Lapierre, Redline, and Torker. When I order warranty parts from Diamondback? I get Raleigh & Diamondback. But not any of the other companies under that umbrella. Just sayin...


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Well I for one am very happy with my DB sortie. I love that some people look down on the DB name. It allowed me to buy the frame, fox fork, and some other bits used off ebay for cheaper than I would have paid just for the frame alone from somebody like specialized/trek/whatever bigger name. I gained 2lbs over my old Gary Fisher 29er but I also gained a hell of a lot better riding bike. I also think it looks pretty too .


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

To answer the OPs question.....buy a real bike.


----------



## Blackhawks01 (Oct 8, 2013)

This bike looks pretty "real" to me...

Diamondback Bicycles - Overdrive Carbon Pro


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

"Diamondback pro Kelly McGarry, from New Zealand took second place with what is arguably one of the biggest tricks ever at Rampage, a backflip over the 72-foot canyon gap."
The whole run, on a "not real" bike 





Looks like a pretty real bike to me


----------



## Blackhawks01 (Oct 8, 2013)

^^ I think I saw the bike he was riding at Costco. LMAO!

Brand Name Nut Huggers are just as comical as Weight Weenies. The same person that won't by a bike because they saw that same brand at a big box retailer. Are also the same ones that spend $400 to switch the entire cockpit out to full carbon on their $700 brand named bike to save 9 oz. :idea:


----------



## hard09712 (Oct 19, 2013)

Happy to report I bought a Fuji, when at the shop the guy told me to stay away from Diamondback, cheaply made and now sold at the big box stores like Walmart. He use to carry them and dropped them, said Diamondback are cheap. So I got an awesome deal with service and support included. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## hard09712 (Oct 19, 2013)

So why are the bike shops dropping Diamondback? They prefer to sell real bikes like Specialized and Fuji... I rather stay with the bike shop.


----------



## hard09712 (Oct 19, 2013)

They are not warranty covered by Cannondale. When I called Cannondale they told my Costco bought them illegal. Cannondale is lower quality from my Fuji or Specialzed.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

hard09712 said:


> Cannondale is lower quality from my Fuji or Specialzed.


Well, glad somebody finally settled that once and for all.


----------



## Blackhawks01 (Oct 8, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Save Up To 60% Off Road Bikes, Bicycles, Mountain Bikes and Bicycles with Bikesdirect.com, New with full warranties
Bikesdirect sells Fuji too so I'm afraid your bike sucks dude.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Imagine that . . . Guy at the bike shop doesn't carry them any more, and, coincidentally they are ALL cheap bikes. Good thing you talked to him.

Well this issue seems settled now. Next time i see a Mission Pro I'm gonna tell the guy its a dept store bike and he should return it. All that fox and sram x01 crap on it is just fluff.

Op where can i send him to get his fuji?


----------



## redrezo (Jul 10, 2013)

You know that Fuji isn't real either it's actually owned by a taiwanese company but uses a Japanese name because people will think they are getting a product made in Japan, quite deceptive marketing.

Also same-thing with LBS sales people, supposing their line of Diamondback bicycle's weren't selling because there aren't many people buying them, but buying them elsewhere for cheaper (department stores) and they can't make a good enough profit margin out of them, do you that's something they will tell you? (The Truth). I don't think so.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

This Cannondale is low quality:
Jérôme Clémentz's Cannondale Jekyll - Enduro World Series #7 - Pinkbike


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

hard09712 said:


> They are not warranty covered by Cannondale. When I called Cannondale they told my Costco bought them illegal. Cannondale is lower quality from my Fuji or Specialzed.


Huh? what does that mean?


----------



## Blackhawks01 (Oct 8, 2013)

This seems fitting right about now... :winker:

If I Only Had a Brain - The Wizard of Oz (4/8) Movie CLIP (1939) HD - YouTube


----------



## nmum (Oct 10, 2013)

Without riding one, I don't think Diamondbacks are bad. They say they have upper and lower end ones that they sell at LBSs and big box stores. That's the issue that it might've diluted the brand name.

I see on this forum, there are at least a couple of people that list an upper level Diamondback in their signature.

Again, just my assumption based on very little experience, but I don't think there are any issues with bikes built in Taiwan. Giant is a Taiwanese company as well. One of the main places I'd be skeptical about are anything made in China. When I was looking over my Specialized bike, I noticed that the frame has a Made in China stamp on it, so now makes me kind of wonder about it.

I think some people count Dick's Sporting Goods as a big box store and it sells Diamondbacks too.

When shopping for bikes, I think the two best experiences I had so far was at Dick's and at a consignment shop. This is also after going to about two performance bike shops and two LBSs as well.

I don't know if the guy I talked to at Dick's was the main sales person because they had to radio him over to come help with some questions I had and he had to ask someone else about using a discount that I mentioned. But I thought that the information that he gave me was pretty honest and unbiased. He mentioned how he was the one that serviced and assembled the bikes too. So I'd definitely consider taking my bike there for service if needed and if the prices are okay. But when I went again a couple of days later, there was another guy there who pretty much a prick when I heard him talking to other customers. Like talking down on cheaper bikes and things like that. Anyways, my point is I wouldn't necessarily discount bikes from big box stores. It all kind of depends on what you plan to do with the bike and want, budget, and who you get to help you.

Anyways, congrats to the OP on the new bike! What type did you get?


----------



## Blackhawks01 (Oct 8, 2013)

Taiwan for all intents and purposes is CHINA... It's like comparing the US to Puerto Rico


----------



## nmum (Oct 10, 2013)

Blackhawks01 said:


> Taiwan for all intents and purposes is CHINA... It's like comparing the US to Puerto Rico


ha ha. I'd be very careful, because you're treading on a touchy political topic.

In general, things made in China are known to be questionable/cheap quality. One of the issues is the short cuts they're willing to do and some of the corruption they have there too. I really fear the talks they have about Chinese companies building bridges in the US.

They say that big companies have more strict oversight to ensure the quality of their goods are produced at high standards. So I shouldn't really generalize products made in China like I did.

But the businesses in Taiwan have a more legit business model than the stereotypical factories in China.

At least based on my impression. I may be all off base on this.


----------



## TheDocTx (Apr 24, 2013)

This guy seems to think that Diamondback makes real bikes.

Diamondback Sortie Black 29: Final Review


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I hear that there are factories in China that are no worse than the factories in Taiwan and that the main reason that companies opt for one or the other is for cost savings, such as having suppliers for parts nearby and saving on freight expenses. For example, if a bike brand like Diamondback had a high end model, they might opt to have it made in a factory in Taiwan since many of the high end parts from SRAM and other brands that would likely be spec'd on such a bike also come from Taiwan, while having other models made in a factory in China if it happens to be more cost effective for a given level of quality.

Just cause you see a certain name brand at a "big box" doesn't mean it's a bad bike brand. Don't need to act snobby about bikes. They all have a purpose and brands getting bikes under more people, including those working for low wages and their family, isn't exactly a bad thing. If you have the funds and demand a finer quality bike, they're not very hard to find; just walk into a bike shop and they should be filled with so many that you wouldn't know what or how to choose.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Diamondbacks... They are not real bikes.


----------



## SlickWilly8019 (Sep 4, 2012)

Typically if you buy a bike at any LBS or dealer, they usually have a store policy to go thru all bikes that are sold and make sure everything's tight and aligned correctly. I bought my first KHS at SportChalet and the lead tech there said he'd go thru the bike. Even they have DB bikes, the el cheapos upto $1500.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

I bought a diamondback and literally walked out of the store with nothing because they don't exist


----------



## Blackhawks01 (Oct 8, 2013)

^^^ Hey think of the money you are gonna save on upgrades and maintenance!!


----------



## SATalon (Aug 24, 2013)

I say **** it and just ride the thing. I questioned my Anthem purchase because someone said it was a low end bike (even though I had paid upwards of 2k for it). But he wasn't talking about the brand or the frame, he was talking about the drivetrain components I had on it. 

I recently bought a semi-expensive cyclocross bike which I thought I'd like--but actually hated it. I found out that ultimately you have to be comfortable and the bike has to fit your needs.

Ironic to your thread and your thoughts on bikes...I just bought a Diamondback. It was a cheap "performance hybrid". Cost me all of 300 some dollars at performance bicycles. It's probably made in Taiwan (or China), but that really doesn't matter because it has a year return policy, a warranty, and lifetime adjustments. 

I'm only going to be riding pavement with it when the trails are too shitty to go on. I'll be riding on the road, in the parks paths, or in the city...which is what it's built for. I'm sure it will do the job.


----------



## h20wakebum (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all,

I'd be curious to hear your thoughts on my recent post.

I am posed to buy a diamondback and could use some help.

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain...ht-get-diamondback-need-your-help-884414.html


----------



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I don't think you're crazy. If I had the money to drop on a new ride that you do, I wouldn't buy a Diamondback, but I'm not you. Get what you like.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I was at a well respected local bike shop today and noticed that they had a number of Diamondback MTBs, all of which looked pretty decent. 

I used to have a Diamondback and it did as well as any other maker's bike at the same price point.


----------

